# General > Literature >  50 Shades of Grey

## Tinkerbell09

Been trying to get hold of this book for a while now! Every time I go into Tesco, it's sold out! In the end, i've had to wait and borrow it from a friend. Nearly done the first book and can't wait to start the next!!  :Grin: 

Anyone else reading/read it?

T x

----------


## donnick

read all 3 .loved it couldnt put it down ,the love story was very intence and gripping now feel lost..... what to read .....................mmmmm then found "me before you" good book so far

----------


## katarina

I'm lost for words.........Oh my

----------


## Blondie

I read this and thought it was total and utter garbage.  What a waste of my time. It was badly written and soooo repetitive.

----------


## katarina

I agree with you blondie.  however I did get a good laugh at the reviews on Amazon, especially the one star ones.  Much better written than the book.

----------


## lisagrace

you should watch 50 shades of caithness on youtube for a laugh but not if your easily offended

----------


## katarina

I've seen it!  If you want a laugh out loud read, try 'lighter shades of grey' by Cassandra Parkin.  Unfortunately it's only available on e-book at the minute.

----------

